

Wide IDE framework - eshu68
http://www.codeproject.com/Articles/551885/How-to-create-a-VS-2012-like-application-Wide-IDE
Wide is a set of modules that can help in building VS 2012 like applications quickly. Like every modular PRISM application, modules can participate in building the IDE along with adding new functionality to the application.
======
phusuke
Good job and a nice article!

